# W



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

....no other words are needed, I gave a One Shining moment montage of pictures in 05.

I'll be modest and go with a W this year.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well I'm glad Hansbourgh (sp) won a championship, he is hands down a great player and deserves the Big One.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

^
^
^ One of the few to not bolt for the big money :beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah he didnt bolt for the money because there wont be any money for him. All the NBA offcials were telling him that he wont make it. And will be a good bench player at best. And I am starting to agree.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Those NBA scouts have been wrong before. So star college players stumble at the NBA and some average college players become stars.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

shooteminthelips said:


> Yeah he didnt bolt for the money because there wont be any money for him. All the NBA offcials were telling him that he wont make it. And will be a good bench player at best. And I am starting to agree.


Yea, he would have made a mere pittance of a half million bucks a year. However would he have survived in that???
All kidding aside, he figured he would go higher in this years draft and make better money!!!!


----------

